
Why Hillary Clinton called on all police departments to adopt body cameras - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/2014/9/17/6113045/police-worn-body-cameras-explained
======
higherpurpose
Because she goes through the list of "what fires people up right now" and
checks everything that has majority support to add to her speeches - while of
course having no intention of following through if she becomes president, just
like Obama.

I think that's the right answer to the posed question.

